# Make your own Froe!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Reading Rusticwood, the other day, I rememebered this web site.

I noticed one of our Jocks was going to make his own froe.

This may help.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

I used to know of an old timer that made his froes from old auto leaf springs…..don't know if this would still work today!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I've thought of that myself. Some cars still have leaf springs. I know pickups still use them.

That's all you need to do is weld a piece of pipe for the handle eye.

I ended up buying this one from Highland Hardware though.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

While camping last year I found some spalted maple logs and commented that if I had a Froe we wouldn't have a fire! There's a Froe hanging on my shop wall now, courtesy of Santa.


----------

